# Struggling to cope with latest news *Warning cancer related*



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have a family member with cancer (my Gran), this year has not been kind to her cancer wise with having had a few ops already this year, found out this week that an op she'd had a few years ago hasn't worked, either all the cancer wasn't removed or its come back, anyway, she has to have a big operation at the end of this month and it's the biggest she's ever had, I don't want to say too much but we are scared as to the outcome. 
I am struggling with this latest news and while, obviously, there is no good time to get this news, its even harder right now.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. As you say, it's really difficult times and it's not easy being able to see people face to face so they can discuss it with you, or even see them physically to make sure that they really are coping 'ok' with what is going on.

I know it's easier said than done, to not to worry. As you say you are struggling. So I know your anxiety will be sky high.

What I would try to do if it was me, which I would honestly find difficult but try to take one day at a time. The operation is in the future, albeit 3 weeks give or take if its the end of the month. Try and focus on a positive thing you do in a day, or see how many positives you can do. Which I know is extremely hard for you, but even if its just a positive thing of your gerbils making you smile, or Bungo learning a new trick. To give you something to focus on. I know you are really good at keep yourself entertained. Just trying to keep that anxiety, worry meter in check a little each day. Isn't easy I know but can give some perspective.

I wish you, your Gran and family well

Hugs and love to you
xxxx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. As said above, try and focus on the positives - the main one is that in this time of ops being cancelled due to the virus, she will be having an op and hopefully this will have a positive outcome.

I don’t know how old your Nan is, but given the age difference between you and me, she’s probably close to my age. I’m due a major op next month (hopefully) to remove my lump and although I’m very scared about it, I’m convinced I’m going to survive and be cancer free.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your gran. This is a horrible situation for your family but the current situation can make things even worse. If you need any information regarding what to do to help your gran or just to talk then I would definitely recommend contacting Macmillan, they have been such amazing support for me recently (my mum has terminal cancer)

https://www.macmillan.org.uk/cancer-information-and-support


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this I don’t really have any advice as such but we are here to listen. Thinking of you x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this - it is very scary I know.

I definitely try to focus on the positives and the fact they’re wanting to operate suggests they are hopeful of a good outcome.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Forestwomble, as Boxer said, I have no words of advice for you, just my best wishes to you and your Gran.
Use this thread as a sounding off thread if you wish, we are all here to listen.
Best wishes to you both.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you Everyone.

I am trying to keep positive and trying not to think about things too much, I keep on repeating that there's a couple of weeks to go yet, I can panic then!

Thanks @Cleo38 for the link, I shall have a look.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear this. I’m sorry, I have no advice but I’m thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope all goes well for your Gran's op.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

What a stressful time for you and your family. {{hug}}


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I am sorry to hear this. I have no advice to offer on top of what has been said, but just wanted to send you love from me and some licks from Holly xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry, I have nothing useful to add to the sensible advice already given and to say keep in touch. Take care x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you Everyone.
> 
> I am trying to keep positive and trying not to think about things too much, I keep on repeating that there's a couple of weeks to go yet, I can panic then!
> 
> Thanks @Cleo38 for the link, I shall have a look.


That's exactly right. Although you're allowed a wobble/blip.
If they happen, go with it bearing in mind that when it's done you'll be back in positive mode again.
Thinking of and your Gran.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Operation happening this coming week. 

I've been talking regularly to Gran on the phone, and while I'm glad she feels she can talk to me, I'm finding it really difficult, some of the things being said are understandable but really upsetting. 

I found out today that the cancer is spreading, hense why this op needs to be done ASAP, after the op the main man Gran is seeing wants various tests to be done to make sure the cancer hasn't spread to any organs. Fingers crossed all organs will be clear.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope all goes well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> Hope all goes well


Thank you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m sure she will sail through and come out smiling at the other end. Hope she recovers well


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I'm sure she will sail through and come out smiling at the other end. Hope she recovers well


Thank you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really hope it all goes well.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Aw, I just caught up on this. I hope it all goes well, remember too that in older people spread of cancer is usually much slower than in younger people. Thinking of you x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Hope it goes well x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Really hope all goes well xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Really hope it all goes well.


Thank you.



JoanneF said:


> Aw, I just caught up on this. I hope it all goes well, remember too that in older people spread of cancer is usually much slower than in younger people. Thinking of you x


Thank you. Oh I didn't know that, that is good to know.



Teddy-dog said:


> Hope it goes well x


Thank you



ebonycat said:


> Really hope all goes well xx


Thank you


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you with everything crossed.
I can understand how hard it is for you but lovely your Gran feels she can talk freely with you.
A very special relationship


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Thinking of you with everything crossed.
> I can understand how hard it is for you but lovely your Gran feels she can talk freely with you.
> A very special relationship


Thank you.

******************

Today is operation day. Once my parents have been contacted by the hospital they will let me know.
Full of very mixed feelings here and longing, but also scared to hear from my parents.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ******************
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for her and you hear good news from your parents soon


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Hope all goes well for her and you hear good news from your parents soon


Thank you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sending positive vibes


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My positive vibes too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Lurcherlad and @Siskin


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you @Lurcherlad and @Siskin


Waiting to hear is really hard ime


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Waiting to hear is really hard ime


It certainly is.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finally heard!

Mum phoned to say Dad was off to collect Gran, amazingly as she is doing so well on the crutches they've let her come home today.
We know nothing re the operation at the moment, but quietly hoping that maybe it wasn't as bad as the scans led them to believe. I'll find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that’s really good. Well done Gran!
Focus on today and her absolute brilliance.
Let tomorrow sort itself.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Wow that's really good. Well done Gran!
> Focus on today and her absolute brilliance.
> Let tomorrow sort itself.


I'm delighted but stunned at the moment lol
I don't know how she did it! I always feel so groggy after a GA until the following day, yet she's already mastered crutches! 
I think she's superwoman.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm delighted but stunned at the moment lol
> I don't know how she did it! I always feel so groggy after a GA until the following day, yet she's already mastered crutches!
> I think she's superwoman.


I could do with some of her superwomen vibes sent to me when I have my op, she sounds an absolute marvel. So pleased for you all


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I could do with some of her superwomen vibes sent to me when I have my op, she sounds an absolute marvel. So pleased for you all


I'll see if she has any to spare for your op. 
Thank you.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I'm delighted but stunned at the moment lol
> I don't know how she did it! I always feel so groggy after a GA until the following day, yet she's already mastered crutches!
> I think she's superwoman.


Good news! She must be a super gran to be up and about, propelling herself already.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How’s super gran today?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> How's super gran today?


Not sure. I just phoned, got my mum, Gran wasn't up to talking and I wasn't told much, hopefully yesterday is just catching up with her and she'll be OK after a good sleep.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

From what I remember from when I had my knee replaced nearly 3 years ago I was in a bit of a high from the drugs I think on the first day. The following few days weren’t so good, but I gradually came through it


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> From what I remember from when I had my knee replaced nearly 3 years ago I was in a bit of a high from the drugs I think on the first day. The following few days weren't so good, but I gradually came through it


Hopefully that's all it is. 
As I said I was amazed with what Gran was getting up to yesterday, I shouldn't really be surprised that she's 'come back down to earth' as it were. Hopefully I'll be able to update in a few days.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've just spoken to Gran. 
She's happy to be home but the news re the operation wasn't good  It was worse than expected


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> I've just spoken to Gran.
> She's happy to be home but the news re the operation wasn't good  It was worse than expected


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I've just spoken to Gran.
> She's happy to be home but the news re the operation wasn't good  It was worse than expected


Oh I am sorry. Is there a plan in place for her?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.





Siskin said:


> Oh I am sorry. Is there a plan in place for her?


Thank you both.

The current plan depends on how well the wound heals. However a special scan needs to be done at some point to see how far the cancer has spread, guess a plan will happen then.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> I've just spoken to Gran.
> She's happy to be home but the news re the operation wasn't good  It was worse than expected


Ahh, sorry to hear that, not the news you were hoping for


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry it hear this news, sending you and your Gran a very big HUG X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @HarlequinCat and @Happy Paws2 Needed that hug *HUG*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry it wasn’t great news 

Hope they can come up with a good plan going forward for a long time to come.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry to hear your news  x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sorry it wasn't great news
> 
> Hope they can come up with a good plan going forward for a long time to come.


Thank you. Lets hope so.



Teddy-dog said:


> So sorry to hear your news  x


Thank you


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry it’s not better news.
Another big hug on its way to you both


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> So sorry it's not better news.
> Another big hug on its way to you both


Thank you *HUGS*


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry it wasn't the news you wanted. Hopefully your gran's fighting spirit will stand her in good stead.
Hugs from us.xxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2020)

So sorry to hear your news. I’m a bit devastated myself now. My husbands uncle passed away from lung cancer about 2 months ago and his Aunty just got diagnosed with breast cancer. We’re really worried about her and are scared his cancer could come back too, seeing it seems to ravage through his family at the moment  it’s a horrible thing to watch someone go through. Sending hugs and thoughts of peace to you!!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Kakite said:


> So sorry to hear your news. I'm a bit devastated myself now. My husbands uncle passed away from lung cancer about 2 months ago and his Aunty just got diagnosed with breast cancer. We're really worried about her and are scared his cancer could come back too, seeing it seems to ravage through his family at the moment  it's a horrible thing to watch someone go through. Sending hugs and thoughts of peace to you!!!


I am so sorry to hear that.
Take care


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bad news. The wound is infected 

If they can't get the infection under control Gran could loose her foot


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Bad news. The wound is infected
> 
> If they can't get the infection under control Gran could loose her foot


Oh no, I really hope they get it under control ASAP. Sending much love to you.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Bad news. The wound is infected
> 
> If they can't get the infection under control Gran could loose her foot


 Sending much positive thoughts that they can stop the infection, many best wishes to you and your family at this very worrying time x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope they can get on top of it and she starts to heal soon.

Sending positive vibes to you both.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all.

Edited as advice no longer needed.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry can’t help with advice re Uncle.
Hope Gran can fight off the infection just like she’s tackled everything else.
Thinking of you and the family.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Sorry can't help with advice re Uncle.
> Hope Gran can fight off the infection just like she's tackled everything else.
> Thinking of you and the family.


Thank you.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.


(((((((Big Hugs))))))))


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Bad news. The wound is infected
> 
> If they can't get the infection under control Gran could loose her foot


so sorry to hear this. Hope she gets over the infection quickly


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> so sorry to hear this. Hope she gets over the infection quickly


Thank you.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just been catching up with this. Sending Get Well Soon vibes to Gran and a virtual ((hug)) to you.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m sorry I missed the latest bit. I do have your gran gets over the infection quickly. My. Very best wishes to her


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Just been catching up with this. Sending Get Well Soon vibes to Gran and a virtual ((hug)) to you.


Thank you *HUGS*



Siskin said:


> I'm sorry I missed the latest bit. I do have your gran gets over the infection quickly. My. Very best wishes to her


Thank you.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Thinking of you sorry it’s not better news x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thought I'd give an update.

Wound is still bad. 
Thankfully the district nurses have been sorted and they come and change the bandages 3 times a week. 
Gran has to have radiotherapy again


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thought I'd give an update.
> 
> Wound is still bad.
> Thankfully the district nurses have been sorted and they come and change the bandages 3 times a week.
> Gran has to have radiotherapy again


Oh I'm so sorry, your poor gran. Not the news you wanted I'm sure 

thinking if you and your gran x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hopefully with regular visits from the DN your gran’s wound will start to heal.

Hope she turns the corner and is feeling much better soon and you have less reason to worry.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I’m so sorry your Nan is still having problems. Radiotherapy does harm the skin so that healing well is compromised as I found out. At the moment I’m healing up well still but I can’t afford to be complacent. 
Very much hope that your nans wound starts to behave itself and that the radiotherapy is effective.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am sorry @ForestWomble it must feel like one thing after another. I hope sharing on here is helping you and giving you support, do look after yourself.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all.

@Siskin Glad you are healing well and may that continue. Does the radiotherapy affect healing over a year on do you know? Hopefully this lot does the job. However if I've understood correctly the wound isn't healing due to an ulcer rather than anything else. 

@MollySmith yes, being able to 'talk' is helping. Wish this year was over as I'm sure many do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It’s a continual thing, I think that healing is compromised forever as the skin is damaged. I was also warned that just having radiotherapy could lead to cancer forming (presumably skin cancers) although it’s not common, he just wanted me to be aware of the possibility. According to my consultant the need to have further treatment due to breakdown and infections of the wound is as high as 40% solely due to radiotherapy affecting healing, which is presumably what is happening to your Nan at the moment.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> It's a continual thing, I think that healing is compromised forever as the skin is damaged. I was also warned that just having radiotherapy could lead to cancer forming (presumably skin cancers) although it's not common, he just wanted me to be aware of the possibility. According to my consultant the need to have further treatment due to breakdown and infections of the wound is as high as 40% solely due to radiotherapy affecting healing, which is presumably what is happening to your Nan at the moment.


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wound is still not healing 

#+£$% cancer!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Wound is still not healing
> 
> #+£$% cancer!


I'm so sorry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Wound is still not healing
> 
> #+£$% cancer!


Sorry to hear this @ForestWomble. Hope you are ok.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry things are going as hoped FW, hope you and your family are ok.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. 
I've been told to prepare myself for the worst, I just want to give her a huge hug and can't due to covid, I'm finding not being able to see her and fearing I may never get to see her again very hard right now


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear she's not healing well. Cancer is a bastard!

She'll understand you can't be there right now, and know that you would be if things were different

Hope you're all doing OK


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Wound is still not healing
> 
> #+£$% cancer!


oh I'm so so sorry to hear that  can't imagine how hard this must be for you


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I've been told to prepare myself for the worst, I just want to give her a huge hug and can't due to covid, I'm finding not being able to see her and fearing I may never get to see her again very hard right now


Sorry to hear this can you talk on the phone ? We are sending virtual hugs and Loki kisses.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Sorry to hear she's not healing well. Cancer is a bastard!
> 
> She'll understand you can't be there right now, and know that you would be if things were different
> 
> Hope you're all doing OK


Thank you.



Teddy-dog said:


> oh I'm so so sorry to hear that  can't imagine how hard this must be for you


Thank you



Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this can you talk on the phone ? We are sending virtual hugs and Loki kisses.


Yes we talk on the phone regularly, the last few phonecalls have been really difficult though, she's normally really chatty but the last few she hardely says a thing, which is understandable of course just heartbreaking. 
I make sure I try and keep upbeat and cheerful when I phone and hope that it helps in some small way.

Thank you for the hugs and give Loki a belly rub from me.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear things aren’t going well - really tough for you all


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was wondering how your Gran is @ForestWomble? I hope she is getting better


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I was wondering how your Gran is @ForestWomble? I hope she is getting better


Thank you for asking. Sadly I found out only a few days ago that the wound is infected again


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you for asking. Sadly I found out only a few days ago that the wound is infected again


Oh no, that's so awful. Your poor gran.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh ForestWomble, I'm sorry hear your Gran isn't doing so well at the moment, I hope they get the infection under control quickly for her.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear it’s infected again
Hope she’s soon on the mend


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Oh no, that's so awful. Your poor gran.





Happy Paws2 said:


> Oh ForestWomble, I'm sorry hear your Gran isn't doing so well at the moment, I hope they get the infection under control quickly for her.





Mum2Heidi said:


> So sorry to hear it's infected again
> Hope she's soon on the mend


Thank you all.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

New update: The antibiotics did the trick and the infection has gone 
Wound still hasn't healed though, still having nurses come and changing bandages etc multi times a week. 
Radiotherapy may be starting soon, think it depends on how the wound looks.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good news!!
Great the infection has gone.
Everything crossed the wound soon starts to heal.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good news I bet your pleased.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Pleased to hear they got on top of the infection.

Really hope it goes better from here.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Good news about the infection. I've had to go right back and refamiliarise myself with what you and your gran have gone through.

Fingers crossed for a smoother sailing from now on.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. 

Grans really not happy (understandably) that she has to have radiotherapy again, but considering the surgeon wanted to amputate back in May and I was told to prepare for the worst, things are much better than originally thought, she just needs to get through this lot of radiotherapy and the coming winter (the last few winters haven't been good health wise) and maybe the foot will be much better.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Gosh it’s been a long journey for your gran, I hope she’s feeling much better now. Do hope the wound heals up successfully, but at least the infection has gone now.
I doubt they will start radiotherapy until the wound has healed more if not completely as RT can affect the skins ability to heal. I seem to have got away with it and my wound healed well despite the RT I had beforehand.

May your grans health continue to improve


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Gosh it's been a long journey for your gran, I hope she's feeling much better now. Do hope the wound heals up successfully, but at least the infection has gone now.
> I doubt they will start radiotherapy until the wound has healed more if not completely as RT can affect the skins ability to heal. I seem to have got away with it and my wound healed well despite the RT I had beforehand.
> 
> May your grans health continue to improve


Thank you.
She is sounding more cheerful and is able to do more, so yes, I think she feels better, though the open wound is of course very sore so can't do certain things still. 
The original wound never healed in years and this is a bigger wound, no idea if its possible that it can heal now, but fingers crossed.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Bless her, she’s been through a lot hasn’t she?! Glad that the infection is under control and fingers crossed the wound heals a bit too!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad they’ve got the infection under control. C is an absolute b******* as I sadly found out this summer. Sending love to you and your gran, hope she heals soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad the infection under control hope it starts to heal, your poor Gran is going through so much. (HUGS X)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> Bless her, she's been through a lot hasn't she?! Glad that the infection is under control and fingers crossed the wound heals a bit too!


Yes she has  Thank you



Ringypie said:


> Glad they've got the infection under control. C is an absolute b******* as I sadly found out this summer. Sending love to you and your gran, hope she heals soon.


Thank you. 
You are doing so well, I'm sure you will get through this with a lot less drama, thank you for the love, and sending love back to you too.



Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad the infection under control hope it starts to heal, your poor Gran is going through so much. (HUGS X)


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cancer has been found again in the wound 
However the radiotherapy is due to start soon so hopefully that'll deal with it. 

However cancer lumps have been found in a new area 

Why can't cancer give her a break! :Bawling


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Really sorry @ForestWomble sending hugs x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

rona said:


> So sorry


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Really sorry @ForestWomble sending hugs x


Thank you *hugs*


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I’m so sorry it’s just awful it really is  I hope they can blast it with radiotherapy and knock it back!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Ringypie said:


> I'm so sorry it's just awful it really is  I hope they can blast it with radiotherapy and knock it back!!





Happy Paws2 said:


> So sorry X


Thank you both.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no - so sorry to hear this 

Poor lady can’t catch a break!

Hope the radiotherapy helps.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahhh so sorry to hear this @ForestWomble cancer is a b*****d! 
Hopefully the radiotherapy helps


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh no I'm so sorry @ForestWomble  hope the radiotherapy helps xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh crumbs, your poor gran. I do hope the RT sees it all off.

I went for a 3 month check up and X-ray. I will have a letter in the next week or so to give results. I suspect they will phone me if they find anything though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no - so sorry to hear this
> 
> Poor lady can't catch a break!
> 
> Hope the radiotherapy helps.





HarlequinCat said:


> Ahhh so sorry to hear this @ForestWomble cancer is a b*****d!
> Hopefully the radiotherapy helps





Teddy-dog said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry @ForestWomble  hope the radiotherapy helps xx





Siskin said:


> Oh crumbs, your poor gran. I do hope the RT sees it all off.
> 
> I went for a 3 month check up and X-ray. I will have a letter in the next week or so to give results. I suspect they will phone me if they find anything though


Thank you all.

Good Luck Siskin.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Oh crumbs, your poor gran. I do hope the RT sees it all off.
> 
> I went for a 3 month check up and X-ray. I will have a letter in the next week or so to give results. I suspect they will phone me if they find anything though


Hope all is well when your letter arrives


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh no!! 
I’m so sorry to hear this.
Your dear Gran has put up one hell of a fight. I hope she can muster the umph to send the beast packing once and for all. Everything crossed Radio Therapy annihilates the new growth.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Oh no!!
> I'm so sorry to hear this.
> Your dear Gran has put up one hell of a fight. I hope she can muster the umph to send the beast packing once and for all. Everything crossed Radio Therapy annihilates the new growth.


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gran has the date for the radiotherapy to begin now, starts later this month and is 4 - 6 weeks long, still no skin on the wound and the professionals have said that doing the RT now will prevent any growth 

I'm being selfish I know, but really struggling with this today.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Gran has the date for the radiotherapy to begin now, starts later this month and is 4 - 6 weeks long, still no skin on the wound and the professionals have said that doing the RT now will prevent any growth
> 
> I'm being selfish I know, but really struggling with this today.


Your not being selfish it's natural to be upset and worried because you love her. Fingers crossed it all goes well for her big hugs x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Gran has the date for the radiotherapy to begin now, starts later this month and is 4 - 6 weeks long, still no skin on the wound and the professionals have said that doing the RT now will prevent any growth
> 
> I'm being selfish I know, but really struggling with this today.


Not selfish, sometimes it's harder on the people looking in. We are so helpless


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Your not being selfish it's natural to be upset and worried because you love her. Fingers crossed it all goes well for her big hugs x


Thank you *Big hugs*



rona said:


> Not selfish, sometimes it's harder on the people looking in. We are so helpless


Thank you. Yes, helpless is a good way to describe it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Another one who doesn’t think you’re being selfish.

You’re going through this with her and it’s hard to watch a loved one who is sick.

All you can do is hope the radiotherapy helps in some way.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Goodness knows what I have put my husband through as he is the strong silent type and would never tell me how he really felt. The nearest I got to it was when I spent a few days in the Gloucester hospital back in February before I was diagnosed. A senior doctor came to see me and very gravely me what he thought the lump in the leg was although it would need to be confirmed with a biopsy. I phoned my OH on his mobile as he was out walking Isla and tearfully told him what the doctor had said. There was a long silence and then he replied, can’t remember what he said, it was just the break in his voice that got to me and had me from tears to outright sobs.

I wish he could tell me more how he’s feeling, but he just puts up his normal jocular front. I’m sure it’s not that’s good for him. It’s not being selfish to be so upset and worried, it’s only natural and probably better if you can acknowledge your feelings and deal with them


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Another one who doesn't think you're being selfish.
> 
> You're going through this with her and it's hard to watch a loved one who is sick.
> 
> All you can do is hope the radiotherapy helps in some way.


Thank you. All fingers crossed for the radiotherapy.



Siskin said:


> Goodness knows what I have put my husband through as he is the strong silent type and would never tell me how he really felt. The nearest I got to it was when I spent a few days in the Gloucester hospital back in February before I was diagnosed. A senior doctor came to see me and very gravely me what he thought the lump in the leg was although it would need to be confirmed with a biopsy. I phoned my OH on his mobile as he was out walking Isla and tearfully told him what the doctor had said. There was a long silence and then he replied, can't remember what he said, it was just the break in his voice that got to me and had me from tears to outright sobs.
> 
> I wish he could tell me more how he's feeling, but he just puts up his normal jocular front. I'm sure it's not that's good for him. It's not being selfish to be so upset and worried, it's only natural and probably better if you can acknowledge your feelings and deal with them


*offers hugs*

This is the only place I've admitted how I feel, haven't told any family, except once breaking down on the phone to mum when we were talking about the seriousness of the situation, I'm just glad I have you all. 

I hope your husband has a way to deal with his feelings and I'm so happy for you that you are now cancer free and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not selfish at all.
Sometimes it’s just as hard to watch and support as it is to go through it.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not selfish at all.
> Sometimes it's just as hard to watch and support as it is to go through it.


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thought it was about time I gave an update. 
Gran has her final radiotherapy session today. We shall find out if it has worked early next year after a scan has been done.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

ForestWomble said:


> Thought it was about time I gave an update.
> Gran has her final radiotherapy session today. We shall find out if it has worked early next year after a scan has been done.


Big love to your gran. Fingers crossed for good news in the new year. Hopefully she can put it to the back of her mind over Christmas x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well done Gran!! 
Rest up and let it work it’s magic
Everything crossed for the New Year.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Everything crossed for positive news in the New Year


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Fingers toes and paws crossed. Way to go gran!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone 
She was telling me there is a bell you can ring on your way out after your final treatment, I hope she gives it a really good ring!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone
> She was telling me there is a bell you can ring on your way out after your final treatment, I hope she gives it a really good ring!


I could have done with one of those. Although I had good wishes from the couple of staff on the RT unit it was a bit of an anticlimax when I had the last one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Bad news 
The nurse is not happy with the wound  It's worse than when the RT was started :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble not the news you wanted .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble not the news you wanted .


Thank you. No, it wasn't, just got to hope that the RT at least killed the cancer.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Your poor gran is not getting the best deal is she, I’m so sorry things aren’t going so well.

I hadn’t realised how damaging RT is to the skin until today. I’ve been to see a lymphoedema nurse today and there is an area of my leg where I had RT which is very hard and inflexible, she said this is due to the RT. It’s not changed much despite daily anointing with Bio oil. The swelling I have in the leg is due to fluid not being pumped away by the lymphatic system mainly due to the op, but also the RT which will have damaged the lymph system just under the skin. It’s not surprising your grans leg is not healing so well particularly having the RT, hopefully she’s had enough to knock out any cancer cells


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry thing aren't going as well as you were hoping for. Sending your Gran and yourself a big HUG X


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Bad news
> The nurse is not happy with the wound  It's worse than when the RT was started :Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling:Bawling


Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble. Hope things start looking up for her soon


----------



## LittleMow (May 2, 2019)

So sorry to hear, best wishes to you and your Gran


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw no!!!
Hope RT has cooked the beast and the wound will soon start to heal.
Thinking of you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thought I would give an update.

Wound still isn't healing. 
Gran is supposed to be having various appointments but the hospitals keep on cancelling the face-to-face appointments the specialists want and changing them to phone calls.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this @ForestWomble i hope you are doing ok x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Gran, can you have a word with her GP and tell him/her that a phone call isn't any good they need to see her.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this @ForestWomble i hope you are doing ok x


Thank you.
Struggling if I'm honest.



Happy Paws2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your Gran, can you have a word with her GP and tell him/her that a phone call isn't any good they need to see her.


Thank you.
That's not for me to do, Gran has been in contact with the hospitals, they give her appointments then cancel them.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> Struggling if I'm honest.
> 
> Thank you.
> That's not for me to do, Gran has been in contact with the hospitals, they give her appointments then cancel them.


This is very disappointing for her and you does she have a district nurse supporting? Sending big hugs from boxer HQ I hope they see her soon.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> This is very disappointing for her and you does she have a district nurse supporting? Sending big hugs from boxer HQ I hope they see her soon.


She sees district nurses yes. How much they know / do I do not know. 
*Hugs* Thank you, hope so.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> She sees district nurses yes. How much they know / do I do not know.
> *Hugs* Thank you, hope so.


District nurses are usually highly knowledgeable about wound care and healing , I do hope they can help her.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> Struggling if I'm honest


Sorry to hear this, must be hard also not getting the help she wants and needs. 
I can understand how hard it must be for you too, not knowing. Hopefully she gets help and the wound begins to heal


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> District nurses are usually highly knowledgeable about wound care and healing , I do hope they can help her.


Oh yes, they look after the wound, I think I misunderstood, thought it was help re the appointments that was meant. 
Thank you



HarlequinCat said:


> Sorry to hear this, must be hard also not getting the help she wants and needs.
> I can understand how hard it must be for you too, not knowing. Hopefully she gets help and the wound begins to heal


Thank you.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m so sorry your gran is still having issues  hope she manages to get her appointments sorted soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> That's not for me to do, Gran has been in contact with the hospitals, they give her appointments then cancel them


You have my total sympathy. The system just doesn't work properly does it?
It doesn't take the individual into consideration.

Compassion isn't just about symptoms


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> Struggling if I'm honest.
> 
> Thank you.
> That's not for me to do, Gran has been in contact with the hospitals, they give her appointments then cancel them.


It might be worth contacting PALs to discuss your concerns: What is PALS (Patient Advice and Liaison Service)? - NHS (www.nhs.uk)

Unfortunately this seems to be happening alot so patients & their families are suffering even more stress as well as physical pain as many agencies are failing them. I would also suggest contacting the GP aswell


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Teddy-dog said:


> I'm so sorry your gran is still having issues  hope she manages to get her appointments sorted soon


Thank you



rona said:


> You have my total sympathy. The system just doesn't work properly does it?
> It doesn't take the individual into consideration.
> 
> Compassion isn't just about symptoms


Thank you. No the system doesn't work properly 



Cleo38 said:


> It might be worth contacting PALs to discuss your concerns: What is PALS (Patient Advice and Liaison Service)? - NHS (www.nhs.uk)
> 
> Unfortunately this seems to be happening alot so patients & their families are suffering even more stress as well as physical pain as many agencies are failing them. I would also suggest contacting the GP aswell


Thank you.

I'll give Gran the details.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wound is still no better  
Lots of different things have been tried and things sound really bad 

A wound specialist has seen Gran now, just hope things start to improve now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

ForestWomble said:


> Wound is still no better
> Lots of different things have been tried and things sound really bad
> 
> A wound specialist has seen Gran now, just hope things start to improve now.


Sorry to hear this. I hope the wound specialist can help.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this @ForestWomble i know you are probably very worried. Hopefully the specialist can help.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry your Gran is still no better, fingers crossed that the new specialist can do something to help her. Hugs to you All.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry. Hope Gran gets the help she needs.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m so sorry she’s still not better  hope the new specialist helps!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Wound is still no better
> Lots of different things have been tried and things sound really bad
> 
> A wound specialist has seen Gran now, just hope things start to improve now.


Just seen this. Sorry to hear the wound is still no better.

What did the wound specialist say? Or didn't they say anything?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Just seen this. Sorry to hear the wound is still no better.
> 
> What did the wound specialist say? Or didn't they say anything?


The specialist has come up with another treatment plan, hopefully this one will work.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> The specialist has come up with another treatment plan, hopefully this one will work.


Sorry to hear your nan is having a hard time. Hope this new treatment works for her


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> The specialist has come up with another treatment plan, hopefully this one will work.


Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. 
It better do, been a year now!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thought I ought to give an update, sorry to say it isn't a good one though. Things are no better, in fact they are getting worse


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thought I ought to give an update, sorry to say it isn't a good one though. Things are no better, in fact they are getting worse


Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble what a worry.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Thought I ought to give an update, sorry to say it isn't a good one though. Things are no better, in fact they are getting worse


Oh no.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not good news 

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry it hear this.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m so sorry


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

How are you doing @ForestWomble ?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.



Boxer123 said:


> How are you doing @ForestWomble ?


Got some bad news today so feeling worried  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Got some bad news today so feeling worried  Thank you for asking.


 Sorry to hear that I hope you are ok. Sending boxer hugs and snugs.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Got some bad news today so feeling worried  Thank you for asking.


Just saw this thread, sorry to hear about your nan


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that I hope you are ok. Sending boxer hugs and snugs.


Thank you. I'll be OK, just worried that unless things change, Gran won't be ......



HarlequinCat said:


> Just saw this thread, sorry to hear about your nan


Thank you.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> So sorry to hear the news.


Thank you *HUGS*


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

A new treatment is being tried now, hopefully this one works. 

One of the team in charge saw Gran recently and doesn't understand why she is in so much pain, nothing can be found to explain it. Which in one way is great news as the cancer hasn't come back to that area (need to make sure it hasn't spread/moved to somewhere else though), but bad as no idea how to help. 

Please continue to send healing vibes/good luck.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sending vibes from boxer HQ.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sending healing vibes to your Gran … really hope this treatment works for her.

Very stressful and worrying for you - take care xx


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Hopefully this new treatment works for her!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Boxer123 , @Lurcherlad and @HarlequinCat


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

A convoy of positive, healing, good luck vibes on their way and everything crossed for the new treatment.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Love light and positivity winging its way to you and to gran


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I do hope the new treatment works, your gran deserves a break. Pain is so draining


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Mum2Heidi , @mrs phas and @Siskin

Yes, if the pain can be dealt with at least that would be something.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

@ForestWomble 
Has anyone looked at hypnotherapy for pain relief?
I believe you can get it on nhs if 'normal routes' (tablets/medicine/suppositories) don't help 
It may be worth asking, the worse they can say is no! Right?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just seen this.

Sending top up healing vibes by the truckload.

Come on FW's Gran! You've got all of PF behind you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> @ForestWomble
> Has anyone looked at hypnotherapy for pain relief?
> I believe you can get it on nhs if 'normal routes' (tablets/medicine/suppositories) don't help
> It may be worth asking, the worse they can say is no! Right?


Sorry, only just seen this.

As far as I'm aware, no, hypnotherapy has not been looked at, I shall suggest it. Thank you.



LMH0307 said:


> Just seen this.
> 
> Sending top up healing vibes by the truckload.
> 
> Come on FW's Gran! You've got all of PF behind you.


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gran has to have another operation - lets hope this one is successful.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Gran has to have another operation - lets hope this one is successful.


Me too. Good luck gran


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Gran has to have another operation - lets hope this one is successful.


When do you know?

Lots love love and fingers crossed for you Gran X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Me too. Good luck gran


Thank you



Happy Paws2 said:


> When do you know?
> 
> Lots love love and fingers crossed for you Gran X


The op is in a couple of weeks, but how long it'll take to know if it's worked or not, I don't know.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Fingers and toes crossed for your gran!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for your gran!


Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Really hope this one sets her on a better path.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Really hope this one sets her on a better path.


Thank you


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Adding to the healing vibes.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Adding to the healing vibes.


Thank you. Much needed.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gran has her operation today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> Gran has her operation today.


Wishing her all the best!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wishing her all the best and hope everything goes well


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything crossed the op goes well.
Thinking of you


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hop all goes well this time


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just heard, Gran's just got back to the ward from recovery, they put a local anaesthetic round where the wound is so she's comfortable for now. will know more tomorrow once she's seen the surgeon and the anaesthetic has worn off.

Thank you again for all the well wishes, fingers crossed this works.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad she out of surgery and seems OK, fingers crossed for in the morning when she sees the surgeon that it good news.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything firmly crossed here!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just had an update, she had a bad night


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Just had an update, she had a bad night


I'm sorry to hear that, how is she today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no 

It can take a few days to get over an op … often feel worse before you’re better.

Hope today is better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you both.

@Happy Paws2 She's home now, but that's all I know.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear your Gran had a bad night.
Hopefully she’s home feeling a little better.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> @Happy Paws2 She's home now, but that's all I know.


Hope you find out how she's doing now and that she is better than before


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m so sorry to hear your Gran is still struggling  I hope the op helps her a bit more and she can heal x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Mum2Heidi @HarlequinCat and @Teddy-dog

I haven't heard anything since she got home, part of me wants to ring, but part of me feels I should wait and let her ring me when she's ready. 
I'm not sure what to do at the moment.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you @Mum2Heidi @HarlequinCat and @Teddy-dog
> 
> I haven't heard anything since she got home, part of me wants to ring, but part of me feels I should wait and let her ring me when she's ready.
> I'm not sure what to do at the moment.


I think I'd be inclined to ring, even if it's a quick "hello" . Sometimes it can be good as a hug if you're poorly. 
I'd probably risk doing the wrong thing on the off chance it's right and makes a big difference.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I think I'd be inclined to ring, even if it's a quick "hello" . Sometimes it can be good as a hug if you're poorly.
> I'd probably risk doing the wrong thing on the off chance it's right and makes a big difference.


Thanks. I'll give her a ring this afternoon  
Though selfish I think I need to hear her voice to know she is OK and hopefully, as you say, it might be the right thing for her.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ForestWomble said:


> Thanks. I'll give her a ring this afternoon
> Though selfish I think I need to hear her voice to know she is OK and hopefully, as you say, it might be the right thing for her.


I'm not ill, but I love it when one of my grandchildren phones me.

It makes me feel cared for and I really appreciate they've taken time out of their busy lives to think about me


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm not ill, but I love it when one of my grandchildren phones me.
> 
> It makes me feel cared for and I really appreciate they've taken time out of their busy lives to think about me


I ring regularly, always have


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Thanks. I'll give her a ring this afternoon
> Though selfish I think I need to hear her voice to know she is OK and hopefully, as you say, it might be the right thing for her.


Not selfish.
Magyarmum makes a very good point re grandchildren. Always pleased to see and hear from them. They are the lights in my life


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Thanks. I'll give her a ring this afternoon
> Though selfish I think I need to hear her voice to know she is OK and hopefully, as you say, it might be the right thing for her.


Not selfish at all and I would imagine she'll be please to hear from you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I phoned.

The update wasn't great but not surprising. Will see how she is in a few days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> I phoned.
> 
> The update wasn't great but not surprising. Will see how she is in a few days.


Sorry it wasn't better news.

Hope a few days will see some improvement.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> I'm not ill, but I love it when one of my grandchildren phones me.
> 
> It makes me feel cared for and I really appreciate they've taken time out of their busy lives to think about me


Absolutely, it means so much.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sorry it wasn't better news.
> 
> Hope a few days will see some improvement.


Thank you.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry it wasn't the best news. But like has already been said she'll have been happy to hear from you. Hope she starts improving


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m sure she will have been pleased to hear from you even though it wasn’t the best news.
Hope she soon starts to feel better


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

HarlequinCat said:


> Sorry it wasn't the best news. But like has already been said she'll have been happy to hear from you. Hope she starts improving





Mum2Heidi said:


> I'm sure she will have been pleased to hear from you even though it wasn't the best news.
> Hope she soon starts to feel better


Thank you both.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just caught up with this. Sorry she still isn't improving much, but hope she does so soon. 

Sending virtual hugs to you and your gran.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Just caught up with this. Sorry she still isn't improving much, but hope she does so soon.
> 
> Sending virtual hugs to you and your gran.


Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Well, the new treatment didn't work, things are really bad right now  
No idea what is going to happen now.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

ForestWomble said:


> Well, the new treatment didn't work, things are really bad right now
> No idea what is going to happen now.


Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble what a worry.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Well, the new treatment didn't work, things are really bad right now
> No idea what is going to happen now.


That's not the news we were waiting for, must be such a worry for you all. X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that @ForestWomble what a worry.





Happy Paws2 said:


> That's not the news we were waiting for, must be such a worry for you all. X


Thank you both. 
The news just made me want to cry, goodness knows how Gran must feel.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry.
Thinking of you both.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

ForestWomble said:


> Well, the new treatment didn't work, things are really bad right now
> No idea what is going to happen now.


Sorry to hear that it didn't work for your nan. Must be hard for all of you at the moment


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry, I was hoping this would work for her


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> So sorry.
> Thinking of you both.





HarlequinCat said:


> Sorry to hear that it didn't work for your nan. Must be hard for all of you at the moment





Siskin said:


> So sorry, I was hoping this would work for her


Thank you all.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry it’s not better news


----------



## ECT (Jan 16, 2021)

So sorry that you didn't receive better news. It must be so hard on you all. 
Sending good thoughts and best wishes


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> Im sorry to hear this.





Lurcherlad said:


> So sorry it's not better news





ECT said:


> So sorry that you didn't receive better news. It must be so hard on you all.
> Sending good thoughts and best wishes


Thank you. 
Hopefully we'll feel better once there is a plan.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you both.
> The news just made me want to cry, goodness knows how Gran must feel.


Bloody hell.  So sorry FW. I'm gutted for you. You must be devastated. :Arghh

So sorry. Hugs to you and Gran.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Bloody hell.  So sorry FW. I'm gutted for you. You must be devastated. :Arghh
> 
> So sorry. Hugs to you and Gran.


Thank you *HUGS*


----------

